# Going on California Zephyr



## deafrailfan (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,

This July, I am taking California Zephyr train from Bay Area to Michigan and change train in Chicago, taking Wolferine. This will be my first cross country trip on Amtrak. I had rode on Coast Starlight several times and always have enjoyed the trip. I have reserved a roommete sleeper on the Zephyr, to make my trip more comfortable. Is there any suggestions I should know about the trip and also it will be my first visit to Chicago Union Station. Upon arriving Chicago, do I need to go to ticketing agent or just wait for the next train?

To make the trip more smooth, I'd like to hear your experiences and feedbacks on the Zephyr and any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Since you are coming into CHI in a sleepeer you are entitled to access to the Metro Lounge in CHI. Its a more pleasant place to wait in CHI. It offers amenities such as soft chairs, free wifi, soft drinks, snacks and CLEAN restrooms.

Have a wonderful trip - I am looking forward to my first trip on the CZ Feb '11


----------



## hippyman (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm glad I found this topic, as I too am planning the same thing, CS-CZ(maybe the EB, not sure). Only the thing I'm wondering about is, how are the services onboard each train?


----------



## guest (Apr 12, 2010)

To the original poster, your name implies you are deaf - if so you might really enjoy and benefit from the book "Zephyr" - I don't remember the author's name but he is a deaf journalist and as such the book is filled with interesting insights into the trains operation form the point of view of someone who reads lips very well.

The book is several years in print, and some of the details are out-dated - but it is a very enjoyable read for anyone.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 12, 2010)

guest said:


> To the original poster, your name implies you are deaf - if so you might really enjoy and benefit from the book "Zephyr" - I don't remember the author's name but he is a deaf journalist and as such the book is filled with interesting insights into the trains operation form the point of view of someone who reads lips very well.
> The book is several years in print, and some of the details are out-dated - but it is a very enjoyable read for anyone.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


The author's name is Henry Kisor. He's the former book editor of the Chicago Sun-Times and writes an entertaining blog, which includes a lot of train riding stuff, at henrykisor.blogspot.com

The "Zephyr" book is very entertaining and worth the effort it would take to find it. Some of it is out of date, but it certainly tells everything abour the California Zephyr, and its operations.


----------



## wisEBfan (Apr 12, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> This July, I am taking California Zephyr train from Bay Area to Michigan and change train in Chicago, taking Wolferine. This will be my first cross country trip on Amtrak. I had rode on Coast Starlight several times and always have enjoyed the trip. I have reserved a roommete sleeper on the Zephyr, to make my trip more comfortable. Is there any suggestions I should know about the trip and also it will be my first visit to Chicago Union Station. Upon arriving Chicago, do I need to go to ticketing agent or just wait for the next train?


You should have both the CZ and the Wolferine tickets on the same reservation, and thus you will be carrying your Wolferine ticket with you--there will be no need to go to the ticketing agent in CUS if the train is reasonably on time. Judging from my recent experience, having both tickets on the same reservation might be the key to having your connection guaranteed. Then if it happens, as it did in my case, that the CZ arrives very late (10:30 PM in my case), the Amtrak customer service representatives on the train will give you a hotel voucher and expediture slip for cab fare, so your overnight hotel and cab fare to it will be paid for. It probably won't happen, but my recent experience shows that it can happen.


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 12, 2010)

hippyman said:


> I'm glad I found this topic, as I too am planning the same thing, CS-CZ(maybe the EB, not sure). Only the thing I'm wondering about is, how are the services onboard each train?



The services are the standard services you would normally receive on the California Zephyr~

if you have a sleeper, all your meals are included in the price of your sleeper, free coffee, juice, bottled water, ice, sometimes snacks or fresh fruit are included. There is a shower available for your use in each sleeper, too.

There is normally a full diner, plus a sightseer/lounge car, which has a snack bar downstairs. Items from the snack bar you must pay for.

The Coast Starlight has the same services except~

If you are in a sleeper, you may receive a split of Champagne or Sparkling Cider.

There is also the added Parlor Car for sleeper passengers only, with a slightly different menu.

There is free coffee & juice available there for you too.

It has a coffee bar/real bar.

There is a wine/cheese tasting every afternoon in the Parlor Car for $5 ea.

They were supposed to switch to real plates & glassware recently.

The Coast Starlight also has a full diner & sightseer lounge car too.

I bought all my Amtrak stuff on the Coast Starlight- a Coast Starlight hat, two Coast Starlight mugs, Coast Starlight lapel pins & Amtrak blanket. Should have gotten some playing cards too. Bought all but the blanket in the Parlor Car, which was bought in the sightseer car.

Have fun, both of you!


----------



## Bierboy (Apr 12, 2010)

We're taking our first CZ trip this coming Oct from Galesburg to Emeryville and are very much looking forward to it. We'll have a bedroom.

Your connection in Chicago will be effortless since all your tickets should be together. You'll disembark and go directly to the lounge where you can, as someone mentioned, be able to access the Internet, grab soft drinks, coffee and snacks. You can deposit your luggage in a holding area if you wish, or just keep it right with you. They'll call out your connection when you can board. Enjoy your trip(s)!


----------



## caravanman (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a few photo's from my Zephyr trip here: 9 Views from the Zephyr windows.

Eddie


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 12, 2010)

Here are some pix from my CZ trip.

Make damn sure you go to the Metropolitan Lounge in CUS!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607397581294/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607376305732/

You're gonna have such a great time!!! 

RF


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 13, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum.
> Since you are coming into CHI in a sleepeer you are entitled to access to the Metro Lounge in CHI. Its a more pleasant place to wait in CHI. It offers amenities such as soft chairs, free wifi, soft drinks, snacks and CLEAN restrooms.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip - I am looking forward to my first trip on the CZ Feb '11


*Thank you for welcoming me here. I didn't know about the part that I am entitled to the Metro Lounge. According to the Chicago Union Station website, upon checking the concourse map, I see the Metro Lounge by Chicago River. Also since I am deaf, is there a bulletin board to tell about the train status or when my next train arrives and if there is announcer to call to board my next train?*



guest said:


> To the original poster, your name implies you are deaf - if so you might really enjoy and benefit from the book "Zephyr" - I don't remember the author's name but he is a deaf journalist and as such the book is filled with interesting insights into the trains operation form the point of view of someone who reads lips very well.
> The book is several years in print, and some of the details are out-dated - but it is a very enjoyable read for anyone.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


*Thank you.*



MikefromCrete said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > To the original poster, your name implies you are deaf - if so you might really enjoy and benefit from the book "Zephyr" - I don't remember the author's name but he is a deaf journalist and as such the book is filled with interesting insights into the trains operation form the point of view of someone who reads lips very well.
> ...


*In response to both quotes above, I have not heard of that author, but I will check it out for sure. Thank you the information and link, I'll have a look at it. * 



wisEBfan said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > This July, I am taking California Zephyr train from Bay Area to Michigan and change train in Chicago, taking Wolferine. This will be my first cross country trip on Amtrak. I had rode on Coast Starlight several times and always have enjoyed the trip. I have reserved a roommete sleeper on the Zephyr, to make my trip more comfortable. Is there any suggestions I should know about the trip and also it will be my first visit to Chicago Union Station. Upon arriving Chicago, do I need to go to ticketing agent or just wait for the next train?
> ...


*Ok great, then I would not have to worry about going to ticketing agent when I arrive in Chicago. Hopefully the train will be on time, if not I can ask the customer service for assistance for the hotel voucher and stuffs I need. How common for the CZ to be late or on time basis?*



Bierboy said:


> We're taking our first CZ trip this coming Oct from Galesburg to Emeryville and are very much looking forward to it. We'll have a bedroom.
> Your connection in Chicago will be effortless since all your tickets should be together. You'll disembark and go directly to the lounge where you can, as someone mentioned, be able to access the Internet, grab soft drinks, coffee and snacks. You can deposit your luggage in a holding area if you wish, or just keep it right with you. They'll call out your connection when you can board. Enjoy your trip(s)!


*Thank you, I had asked the question on the first quote above regarding the announcement and train bulletin..*



Rail Freak said:


> Here are some pix from my CZ trip. Make damn sure you go to the Metropolitan Lounge in CUS!!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/set...57607397581294/
> 
> ...


*Awesome pictures!! thank you for sharing, I love how scenic the train ride is! I'll definitely be sure to be in Metropolitan Lounge when I get in Chicago.*

My answers to each quotes are in bold.

Again, thank you everyone for the input. I've always like to go on Amtrak because not only the crews were very helpful and friendly but the scenic is awesome. Much less hassle than going on the airline and going through security checkpoints.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 13, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> hippyman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad I found this topic, as I too am planning the same thing, CS-CZ(maybe the EB, not sure). Only the thing I'm wondering about is, how are the services onboard each train?
> ...


*Interesting comparison about those routes. I used to have sleeper on Coast Starlight last summer going to Seattle. The crew was very helpful and showed me all around the train when I went on board. I should get Amtrak souvenirs, are those items can be bought on the train or at the station? I must have missed that part when I was on Coast Starlight, does CZ sells soveniurs on the same car?*



caravanman said:


> I have a few photo's from my Zephyr trip here: 9 Views from the Zephyr windows.
> Eddie


*Thank you for the awesome pictures, I love it! I plan to videotape some of the routes as well as take pictures. *


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 13, 2010)

The book by Henry Kisor was wonderful. I loaned it out to a college kid and never got it back. It seemed that he made such an effort to give you a visual feel for the train and then when I read that he was deaf, it all came together. Have fun on your trip. I love taking the CZ!


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 13, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> *Thank you for welcoming me here. I didn't know about the part that I am entitled to the Metro Lounge. According to the Chicago Union Station website, upon checking the concourse map, I see the Metro Lounge by Chicago River. Also since I am deaf, is there a bulletin board to tell about the train status or when my next train arrives and if there is announcer to call to board my next train?*


Yes, you can find it  here.

I'm not sure about the Metro lounge & announcements, but if there isn't a board displaying arrival times, you may want to ask an employee to notify you.


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 13, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > hippyman said:
> ...


Sometimes you will see them in a station, but most trains will have souvenirs in the sightseer lounge. I would ask your Sleeping Car Attendant about them. If it was me, I would also let your Attendant know you are deaf, so that he/she can inform you personally about stops & overhead announcements.

When we go on the CZ again, I will make it a point to get some Zephyr stuff. I haven't done it yet!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 13, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > *Thank you for welcoming me here. I didn't know about the part that I am entitled to the Metro Lounge. According to the Chicago Union Station website, upon checking the concourse map, I see the Metro Lounge by Chicago River. Also since I am deaf, is there a bulletin board to tell about the train status or when my next train arrives and if there is announcer to call to board my next train?*
> ...


There are several TV screens within the lounge that display the current status of departing trains that you can view.

However I would also inform the attendants at the desk where you check into the lounge that you'll need for them to warn you personally when to go outside to board your train. I wouldn't rely totally on them either, keep checking the display if you can't find a seat in full view of one.


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's the link to the Amazon page about that Henry Kisor book:

http://www.amazon.com/Zephyr-Tracking-Drea...9248&sr=1-1

Gee, it has a pretty cover. Nice looking book.

There are a bunch of used copies for sale on Amazon. Quick tips for those who don't know the book listing jargon:

Books are rated "poor" "fair" "good" "very good" "near fine" "fine" or "as new"

"Good" does not mean good. "Good" means bad. "But they said it was in "good" condition!" Nope, good isn't good. Good can have bent corners, underlining, wrinkled pages, soiling, shelfwear, etc.

Even "very good" could have a crease or tear, if that was the main only thing wrong. Either one can have previous owners names, gift inscriptions, all kinds of flaws.

When buying used books online from Amazon dealers or ABEbooks.com listings, I would look for a copy that was listed with a description of the actual copy of the book, not a generic "all books sold as used, acceptable condition" whatever that means, or any other general description. Look for a copy where someone took the trouble to tell you that it has a tear at the head of spine on the jacket, a crease on the back cover, an inscription, light underlining, etc.

More than you need to know! Just thought I'd offer that out there!


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 14, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Yes, you can find it  here.I'm not sure about the Metro lounge & announcements, but if there isn't a board displaying arrival times, you may want to ask an employee to notify you.


*Many thanks for that link, that's perfect way to find out about the train status. I'll ask employee around and warn me personally if my train is here and to come on board. Thanks again.*



sunchaser said:


> Sometimes you will see them in a station, but most trains will have souvenirs in the sightseer lounge. I would ask your Sleeping Car Attendant about them. If it was me, I would also let your Attendant know you are deaf, so that he/she can inform you personally about stops & overhead announcements. When we go on the CZ again, I will make it a point to get some Zephyr stuff. I haven't done it yet!


*I'll keep that in mind, to ask the attendant and have him/her inform the next attendant when the crew changes on the route. (Do any of you know which station stops for the crew change?) I will sure let the attendant onboard know I am deaf so they can be aware that there is deaf passenger onboard.*



AlanB said:


> There are several TV screens within the lounge that display the current status of departing trains that you can view.
> However I would also inform the attendants at the desk where you check into the lounge that you'll need for them to warn you personally when to go outside to board your train. I wouldn't rely totally on them either, keep checking the display if you can't find a seat in full view of one.


*When I get to Chicago, I'll ask the employees and let them know I am deaf and if they have any news on my train they can come to me personally by giving a note or something.*

* *

*Thanks.*



Cascadia said:


> Here's the link to the Amazon page about that Henry Kisor book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Zephyr-Tracking-Drea...9248&sr=1-1
> 
> Gee, it has a pretty cover. Nice looking book.
> ...


*Sounds like an interesting book, I know what you're saying about the condition of the book. Of course books have wear and tear as we use it. I'll try to find other book dealers that may sell new or very good condition book so I can read through the book on the trip. If no luck, I will use that Amazon link.*

* *

*Thanks for the very informative post and link. Appreciate that. *


----------



## hippyman (Apr 14, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can find it here.I'm not sure about the Metro lounge & announcements, but if there isn't a board displaying arrival times, you may want to ask an employee to notify you.
> ...


Recently, I have decided to add one more leg to my trip after the CS, catch the Empire Builder, from SEA-CHI, then the CZ, from CHI-EMY. Not like time is a big issue here, but how much longer should this make the trip?


----------



## wisEBfan (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ok great, then I would not have to worry about going to ticketing agent when I arrive in Chicago. Hopefully the train will be on time, if not I can ask the customer service for assistance for the hotel voucher and stuffs I need. How common for the CZ to be late or on time basis?*

To see train delays for up to the previous four weeks, go to: http://www.amtrakdelays.com/index.php


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 14, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can find it  here.I'm not sure about the Metro lounge & announcements, but if there isn't a board displaying arrival times, you may want to ask an employee to notify you.
> ...


Crew changes happen about every 12 hours-this should not affect you, however. You will usually have the same Sleeping Car Attendant from start to finish. It's the Conductor & train crews that change out. On the California Zephyr, there are crew changes in Reno, Salt Lake City, & I think Grand Junction & Denver. I'm sure there are more further east-if you go on amtrak.com & look at the schedule, look for longer stops.

Have a great trip!


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 14, 2010)

hippyman said:


> Recently, I have decided to add one more leg to my trip after the CS, catch the Empire Builder, from SEA-CHI, then the CZ, from CHI-EMY. Not like time is a big issue here, but how much longer should this make the trip?


If you are talking about adding just the CZ, you would have to overnight in CHI, & then it would be another 52 hours-about 2 1/2 days more.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 15, 2010)

wisEBfan said:


> *Ok great, then I would not have to worry about going to ticketing agent when I arrive in Chicago. Hopefully the train will be on time, if not I can ask the customer service for assistance for the hotel voucher and stuffs I need. How common for the CZ to be late or on time basis?*
> To see train delays for up to the previous four weeks, go to: http://www.amtrakdelays.com/index.php


*Thanks for another helpful link, seem like some days the CZ be on time, and some days late as long as 2 hours. Hopefully it will not affect my connection train to Michigan.*



sunchaser said:


> Crew changes happen about every 12 hours-this should not affect you, however. You will usually have the same Sleeping Car Attendant from start to finish. It's the Conductor & train crews that change out. On the California Zephyr, there are crew changes in Reno, Salt Lake City, & I think Grand Junction & Denver. I'm sure there are more further east-if you go on amtrak.com & look at the schedule, look for longer stops.Have a great trip!


*Ah, makes sense and one less thing to worry about on the trip. *


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 27, 2010)

I looked it over on my reservation, and since i am going on Wolferine after CZ.. I have a reserved coach seat, I looked up on the Amtrak site, and they do have a business class seat for $7.50 more.

It seem not much of a difference, only comfortable seat and complimentary beverages and newspaper. Since it is only 2.5 hours ride, my question is will it be worth it?... and will I be able upgrade it? Or should I leave it alone and use coach since it is only 2.5 hours ride.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 27, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> I looked it over on my reservation, and since i am going on Wolferine after CZ.. I have a reserved coach seat, I looked up on the Amtrak site, and they do have a business class seat for $7.50 more.
> It seem not much of a difference, only comfortable seat and complimentary beverages and newspaper. Since it is only 2.5 hours ride, my question is will it be worth it?... and will I be able upgrade it? Or should I leave it alone and use coach since it is only 2.5 hours ride.
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely worth it! More room, comfortable seats, in the cafe car, less crowding, one non-alcoholic drink, 100 AGR RAIL POINTS  plus any bonus points

you have coming= Priceless!  Ive ridden this train many times and there is no comparison between BC and Coach!  Go ahead and upgrade, this train sometimes is full dpending on the day of the week and which one you take!


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 29, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it over on my reservation, and since i am going on Wolferine after CZ.. I have a reserved coach seat, I looked up on the Amtrak site, and they do have a business class seat for $7.50 more.
> ...


Thanks! I do have AGR membership... since it is only $7.50 upgrade, I can go to Amtrak station to pay cash for the upgrade... is that possible? It is less hassle going through the CC that I made reservation with.

I do agree that AGR is very much worth to have!


----------



## Bigval109 (May 7, 2010)

caravanman said:


> I have a few photo's from my Zephyr trip here: 9 Views from the Zephyr windows.
> Eddie


Man, I really loved your pictures. Must be a very nice camera. I take my vacation on this train every year but nothing I have is this good. It looks as though you had very clean windows also. I forgot to mention, I'm leaving today for my ride on the CZ. California here I come


----------



## sunchaser (May 7, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few photo's from my Zephyr trip here: 9 Views from the Zephyr windows.
> ...


Have fun! Wave as you pass through!


----------



## deafrailfan (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it will be a month away for the journey on the CZ on July 17th.  Is there anyone else going in that journey on that weekend? Have any of you meet with any deaf people on the train? I hope to meet new people on the train... how are the crews on the CZ are they great to the passengers?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jun 18, 2010)

The crews on the CZ range from great to "lets shove this guy/gal off the train". Just the way it is. The problem employees have always been in the dining car with my experiences. Most of all, the crews have always been good to real good, but there's some that should find a new line of work for!


----------



## DesertRat (Jul 3, 2010)

Two things I'd thought I would offer:

I am deaf/hard of hearing. I wear a hearing aid in one ear and have no usable hearing in the other. When I went on my birthday round trip on the CS to Tacoma WA I took a friend. I told the sleeper attendant that if there should be an emergency during the night she should come get me (in case my friend can't); but other than that I had no issues because my friend was very good about relaying information to me. On whole, my experience with the staff was great.

The other thing is, the amtrak.delays website name has changed: http://amtrakdelays.onlineschedulingsoftware.com/.

OK, off to check out this Mr. Kisor....


----------



## deafrailfan (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Folks,

I went on the CZ last month and the trip went very well besides it went almost 4 hours behind schedule unfortunately due to freight. The crew was awesome, the journey is beautiful scenic out the west. I took the camera with me and took about an hour worth of video for the scenic route and recently edited up and run about 45 mins of videos.

So thought I'd share this with you guys. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzTq35F_ILI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KomJD1VmDw

The part 1 and 4 is perhaps the best scenic route that I've recorded. I was not able to show all the 4 parts in here, but feel welcome to check out my other videos in my channel if you wish. 

Cheers!


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 17, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I went on the CZ last month and the trip went very well besides it went almost 4 hours behind schedule unfortunately due to freight. The crew was awesome, the journey is beautiful scenic out the west. I took the camera with me and took about an hour worth of video for the scenic route and recently edited up and run about 45 mins of videos.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your trip went well, except for the freight train delays! I hope you will post a trip report too! The videos are great!


----------



## uptheirons29 (Aug 17, 2010)

That is awesome....love the videos  those made me smile...

I will be going on my first trip on the CZ next month coming home to California from Michigan too, and I will go to MI from here on the Southwest Chief...coach both ways. Looking forward to it


----------



## frugalist (Aug 17, 2010)

Great videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deafrailfan (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I missed the connection to the Wolferine train because the CZ was too late and I ended up 'bussed' to the designation. The train crew was very nice and the engineers even waved when their train approached to my station as you can notice in my video. It would be nice if the sun stayed around a bit longer to view the Denver hills, but it fell dark as the train is running about 2.5 hours late there, and ended up almost 4 hours late in Chicago. Maybe next time I will take westbound CZ or go on the EB or SC going on east. What makes the train travel more pleasant is the scenic and no airport headache nowadays. Having a long vacation from work is worth it on a LD amtrak trip. 

My roomette room is on the rear of one of the car ahead of the Diner room which makes it easier to have few steps into the dining room. Their food was great even they have cheesecake dessert or ice cream.  The dinner menu consist of salmon, steak and chicken.. that makes the trip more worthy.

I hope my video will help some of you guys get the idea how the CZ route is on the west coast.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 21, 2013)

**** NOTE THIS THREAD IS 3 YEARS OLD ****

just another update: Just booked for the Zephyr trip this time westbound! Going to be fun, been a while since I had the long distance Amtrak ride and of course going to be in a sleeper roomette!  I'm booked on room #4 which I assume would be the upper floor deck?


----------



## chakk (Apr 21, 2013)

deafrailfan said:


> just another update: Just booked for the Zephyr trip this time westbound! Going to be fun, been a while since I had the long distance Amtrak ride and of course going to be in a sleeper roomette!  I'm booked on room #4 which I assume would be the upper floor deck?


Yes. upper floor and second room from the center of the car on the stairway side of the car. A nice room for ride comfort.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 21, 2013)

chakk said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > just another update: Just booked for the Zephyr trip this time westbound! Going to be fun, been a while since I had the long distance Amtrak ride and of course going to be in a sleeper roomette!  I'm booked on room #4 which I assume would be the upper floor deck?
> ...


Ok thanks! I remember the last time my room was in the back car and in front of the dining car. I think I'll like the center better than the front or back of the car.


----------



## chakk (Apr 21, 2013)

deafrailfan said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > deafrailfan said:
> ...


And if you are in car 0531, you will be directly behind the diner. And if in car 0532, you will be in the last car of the train, two cars behind the diner.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 21, 2013)

chakk said:


> deafrailfan said:
> 
> 
> > chakk said:
> ...


I checked the reservation and it shows I'm in the car 0532. I thought the sleeper is the first behind the engine and baggage car and coach on the last?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 22, 2013)

They use to be, but the CZ changed the sleepers from the front end to the back end of the train consist some time ago. At least that is how they were when I met the CZ both way in Glenwood Springs, CO, last summer. Have fun. I hope to do the CZ west bound in 2014. I am doing CS, EB, and SW this year in July-August.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 23, 2013)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> They use to be, but the CZ changed the sleepers from the front end to the back end of the train consist some time ago. At least that is how they were when I met the CZ both way in Glenwood Springs, CO, last summer. Have fun. I hope to do the CZ west bound in 2014. I am doing CS, EB, and SW this year in July-August.


I wonder what made the changes... I know I'm not here regularly, but I come here whenever I have a plan with Amtrak. I'm kind of behind in the news about the changes, I kind of like the sleeper on the upfront instead of the back. Anyhow, I hope you have a good trip on the CS, EB and SW this summer.


----------



## boxcarsyix (Apr 25, 2013)

I took the CZ Sacramento to Denver and back last May. SCA and Diner staff were super and the food was very good. The steak was tender and cooked just as ordered. I also took the original Oakland to Denver in 1966. Hard to compare to that trip, the old 10-6 Pullmans had more comfortable Roomettes and the Diner was incredible. I had fresh broiled trout through the Rocky Mountains.

The Amtrak CZ has kept the same schedule so it passes through the most beautiful scenery during the day. Even if you get one of the rare bad apples in the crew, the scenery is worth it. Enjoy


----------

